# THE Animated .GIF Thread  v. reverse moonwalk *NSFW*



## TheLoveBandit

Can't believe we actually reached 1k on the last one.  Let's get this going, shall we?  What'd you do this weekend?  I had to give the car a wash.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

First


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D's




----------



## JoshE




----------



## Mr.Hankey

I SEA WAT U DID THEIR


----------



## Bill

^ orly?


----------



## JoshE




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## qwe

just posting in here so that it shows a black dot on the icon so that i keep clicking on the thread when there are new posts


----------



## lostNfound

^ I can't stop laughing at that high jump one


----------



## L2R

me too, that one is great :D


----------



## D's




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Nib




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ lol he's so fuckin out of it


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## Mr.Hankey

*nah it didn't hurt*


----------



## Keaton




----------



## qwe

hail papa


----------



## Bill

Lol who made that, it's awesome


----------



## Keaton

I did


----------



## Bill




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ good job posting a jpg in the gif thread at the top of page 2.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ very good job...


----------



## Bill

*orly?*


*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 









*NSFW*: 








*NSFW*:


----------



## qwe

just so you guys know what's popping out of the ground.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^^ Good show, Billy, good show!


----------



## sgurd

also I think that if everyone used NSFW tags the page would load a lot quicker for people with crappy inet no?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ Yes, I believe the pics behind nsfw tags are not loaded until user interraction. I actually have a fast connection, but slow puter, takes for fucking ever to load a whole page. But then again I imagine there's no countries di di dam...errrh...I imagine we're quite the minority here. Most folks prolly won't have any problems? My work machine can handle this like nothing.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Mr.Hankey

NationOfThizzlam said:


>



Spectacularrr! 

*Mr.Hankey approves*


----------



## Keaton

^I had you in mind when I posted it.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^I had you in mind when I posted it.



lol, shitty minds think alike...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton

/GIF dump


----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## qwe

post moar gifs asshats

i dont want to be the change right now


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas




----------



## Wordswords

Bill said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



oscar worthy


----------



## Wordswords

amanda_eats_pandas said:


>



holy crap i lol'd many many times


----------



## JoshE




----------



## TALLY 2.0

Bill said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




Have you ever had one of those moments in life that you wish would never end? 

God, I was hoping the .gif's would keep going forever. 

Damn you 25 picture limit.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton

LivingOnValium said:


>



YAY!
the video was taken off of youtube


----------



## Pharcyde

reddit and break have it thizzlam


----------



## Owl Eyed

if you search "bully gets owned by fat kid"
youll find multiple videos of it under the same title. people keep reuploading it

DA PPL WILL NOT ME SILENCED


----------



## His Name Is Frank

This is me silencing you.


----------



## D's




----------



## Bill




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bill said:


>



Oh no! Not the bees! Arghhhh! Great Radiohead song, by the way.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## That_Guy




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ lol bouncy


----------



## qwe

@ owl

my favorite music video ever


----------



## D's




----------



## ektamine




----------



## ektamine

O DAYUM


----------



## den3ial




----------



## ektamine

LOL –


----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## ektamine

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*What*



papasomni said:


> seriously,.....what is with all these * What * threads?...
> 
> WTF?...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna watch the rest of the NASCAR race and I expect an answer when I get back...


----------



## Owl Eyed

ektamine said:


> LOL –



LOLOL, i really wanna know the story behind that. orthe actual video.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Dude, I have dreams every once in a while where I am running like that from something scary. Weird.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

So...you're constantly being poked and chased in your dreams. How does that make you feel?


----------



## D's

this happened like less then 5 miles from my place..





omnomnomnonmomn






pretty cool...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

OC:


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## JoshE




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## lostNfound

Watch the last cat stop and ask for directions.


----------



## lonewolf13

Step 5: don't you know the time has arrived?


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## melange




----------



## D's




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## qwe

hare krishna i love the internet


----------



## qwe

melange said:


>


what's this from?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

stuff from my nightmares.


----------



## D's

^^
damn jelly fish


----------



## JoshE

^ Ouch


----------



## qwe

GurnEr JoshE said:


>


pinhead is going to pop out of that table, i know it


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## His Name Is Frank

LivingOnValium said:


>



She's manufacturing China White!


----------



## qwe

*snorts a line*

drip tastes like ass


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Yes, I'm loving it too!


----------



## D's




----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## Bill

*NSFW*:


----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## D's

TALLY 2.0 said:


>



lol wat?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^From what I understand its a dude in Japan that runs around cumming in unsuspecting people's faces. The technical name for it is called "sharking" because you sneak up silently like a shark and then BOOM attack with cum in their face.

20 bucks says it's set up and fake, but Id like to bereeve.


----------



## slushy muddy water

Bill said:


>



ahaha pinwheel arms and the constant kick 
i use both of those moves 
fuck that was a good episode


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'll bet you're an amazing dancer slushy


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## trainwreckmolly

this almost makes me want to get a cat....almost.


----------



## Apostacious

^Broken link...






This made me lol only because I have seen that annoying raccoon/skunk gif before.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

trainwreckmolly said:


> this almost makes me want to get a cat....almost.



LoLLerZieZ!


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ lol wtf stand and deliver


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## TALLY 2.0

marissaaaaaa said:


>



It must suck being trapped in time always giving that bitch head and he will never get his turn.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ My lesbian sense is tingling! 


Mmmm.


----------



## D's

TALLY 2.0 said:


> It must suck being trapped in time always giving that bitch head and he will never get his turn.



lol


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## His Name Is Frank

*TEAMWORK!*


----------



## Bill

Kenickie said:


>


----------



## D's

enjoy the lols


----------



## Apostacious

Well... too much straight action going on in this hizzie... time to change that.  















And to balance those three out:


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## D's

this ones for u kenickie:




hahahahhaha







i love the hamburger in her hand in this one:




lolol

damn dog












party!




hehehehhe
lol wutt





i dont want cheetos!









mmm


----------



## D's

for owl_e


----------



## phenethylo J

dude gets fucking owned


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## marissaaaaaa

thumper


----------



## TheLoveBandit

>



Made my day.  Thank you.


----------



## lonewolf13

i keep reading this as teh annabeth Gish thread.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

*Size*

*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

lostNfound said:


>



fuckkkkkk yes


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## bagochina

if i squint it kinda looks like a frog on that girls green dress or even like that cartoon character 'thing' but green instead of orange.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## marissaaaaaa

lol jbiebz has a tourette's tic


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Owl Eyed

marissaaaaaa said:


> lol jbiebz has a tourette's tic



he does like a half-assed faggot hairflip. he might as well go full homo and do the full flip.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i've seen so many people do that and so many guys in my high school had that haircut.
fucking longisland


----------



## Apostacious

Mr.Hankey said:


>



lol totally not emo,i do that during job interviews


----------



## rath

Fapfapfap


----------



## Bill

What in the fack are those


----------



## Dave

Maggots. Sometimes they're used to clean out difficult, necrotic wounds. They work really well at removing the dead tissue (and only the dead tissue), and their saliva apparently has some healing properties. That looks like quite the cavity that they're coming out of though, which makes me wonder whether that person's foot is horribly swollen, or if they no longer have any bones in their feet.


----------



## rollin_stoned

i always thought it was ass to mouth, not vice versa


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## marissaaaaaa

nice skins gifs there my friend


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## LivingOnValium

rath said:


> Fapfapfap


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ I think I had the same sheets a while ago.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## atri




----------



## D's




----------



## Keaton




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's

u aint getn my shit..


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D's




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## DexterMeth

This thread makes me both laugh and cry in the fetal position.


----------



## D's




----------



## den3ial




----------



## DexterMeth

Dude fucking loves his chairs.


----------



## D's




----------



## rath




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## Matt58




----------



## marissaaaaaa

mah gurl


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## xstayfadedx

I don’t know what to laugh at first.

Guy in the black who doesn’t give a fuck
Guy in the white varsity jacket when it’s 3489379 degrees outside
Christofer Drew’s shitty two step
The guy in the red who looks like he’s after dessert
The fact that this is an ADTR pit.

*One of the funniest things I seen on tumblr*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ lol! I like the dude in black teh bestestest.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Yeah I like him and the guy who looks like he's going after dessert lol.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

who the fuck is ADTR?


----------



## xstayfadedx

donkeyPUNCH said:


> who the fuck is ADTR?



a day to remember





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0Cd1Pavkxs&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I closed it after less than 5 seconds.

there should never be a pit at any of their shows.  pitiful.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I agree.


----------



## Bill




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## DexterMeth

D's said:


>



dank titties.


----------



## Mr.Hankey




----------



## TheLoveBandit




----------



## DexterMeth

Mr.Hankey said:


>



It's the holographic nukkla.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## D's




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## J. G. Wentworth




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## Swerlz




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## TheLoveBandit

props for D's spider..shit cracked me up


----------



## Assphace




----------



## Assphace




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## D's




----------



## newbie22

ektamine said:


> LOL –



Anyone have the original video of this?


----------



## D's




----------



## Bill

Lol at the chicken fucking puppy


----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## D's




----------



## Bill




----------



## D's




----------



## Bill




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## GoddessLSD-XTC




----------



## Pillthrill

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8404]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8396]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8384]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pillthrill

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8281]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8222]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8158]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8160]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pillthrill

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8126]
	
[/URL]

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8101]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pillthrill

[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8066]
	
[/URL]





[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8058]
	
[/URL]




[url=http://jpgdump.com/viewer.php?id=8040]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## SpecialK_

I once had a DMT trip like that, only the cat was more like this:






Bottom left is closest.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Bill




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Owl Eyed

Pillthrill said:


>



i know where that's from 8) the entire video is very cool.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## TALLY 2.0




----------



## TALLY 2.0

i wonder if that last one is real. it looks real.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## den3ial




----------



## Pans-Advocate




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## welshmick




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## phenethylo J

magic school bus was the shit


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## lonewolf13

lol


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's

this is what your daddy did to your mommy.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## qwe

now that's putt putt


----------



## lostNfound




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## xstayfadedx




----------



## D's




----------



## D's

i found lonewolf...




:D


----------



## D's

this tops the cake, hands down.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Swerlz

lol


----------



## D's




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D's

^
lol


----------



## rollin_stoned




----------



## qwe

lol dog
lol cat


----------



## D's




----------



## Dave




----------



## LivingOnValium

This is what i call a proper mindfuck.


----------



## welshmick

That's sick sick, what's it from ?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

^^That's from a gross little movie called Headers.


----------



## choppa

D's said:


> this tops the cake, hands down.



Wheres the second half where he kills the dog and fucks the tailpipe untill his cock bleeds?


----------



## Keaton




----------



## D's

choppa said:


> Wheres the second half where he kills the dog and fucks the tailpipe untill his cock bleeds?








LOL


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*NSFW*: 




I suggest a 5 .gif maximum per post in this thread for those with slower internet.


----------



## choppa

*NSFW*:


----------



## choppa

D's said:


> LOL



Outfuckingstanding.


----------



## choppa

Blue_Phlame said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest a 5 .gif maximum per post in this thread for those with slower internet.



whirred. .. . ..


----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ Moar! of post #327


----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## choppa




----------



## D's

^OWNED!!


----------



## lonewolf13

lol @ kid gettinghurt by bowling ball


----------



## junglejuice

what is this I don't even...


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## welshmick




----------



## LivingOnValium

junglejuice said:


> what is this I don't even...



Fake & gay: YouTube - Triple Pants Face Punch


----------



## D's




----------



## HeWhoHowls

junglejuice said:


> what is this I don't even...



Thats not even funny.
Who tucks their shirt into their tightie whiteys.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## junglejuice

LivingOnValium said:


> Fake & gay: YouTube - Triple Pants Face Punch



I don't see anything about it being fake.

Or "gay" for that matter. I mean if he was having sex with a dude, it'd be gay, but I see no inkling as to his sexuality or that of anyone else in the video. Unless you just meant "gay" as a generally disparaging term, in which case you just sound like a jackass.


----------



## LivingOnValium

junglejuice said:


> I don't see anything about it being fake.
> 
> Or "gay" for that matter. I mean if he was having sex with a dude, it'd be gay, but I see no inkling as to his sexuality or that of anyone else in the video. Unless you just meant "gay" as a generally disparaging term, in which case you just sound like a jackass.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Some humor for you nerds out there:


----------



## D's




----------



## rollin_stoned




----------



## welshmick

Looks like you got to put your own image tags around it.


----------



## choppa




----------



## Keaton

welshmick said:


> Looks like you got to put your own image tags around it.




Drool.gif


----------



## welshmick




----------



## lonewolf13

looks fake to me


----------



## Keaton




----------



## qwe

^ sites that are anti hotlinking are anti humanity imo

they befuddle social evolution


----------



## Keaton

Can you not see it?
Because it's showing up for me..


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Anti hotlinking on an image hosting website is like anti poop on a toilet paper website.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Bill




----------



## welshmick

*NSFW*:


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton




----------



## Bill




----------



## welshmick




----------



## modern buddha

Bill said:


>



Wow. Way to leave your car unattended. Parking brake ftw.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## L2R

^bwahahahahahah, it just keeps getting funnier and funnier


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Methadone84

noonoo said:


>



..


----------



## D's

loll





this would be the kind of shit id runoverd bein trippin LOL









lollo fuckin monkies





LOL


----------



## choppa




----------



## Keaton

choppa said:


>



It's bombo and owlies son!


----------



## JoshE




----------



## D's

^^dude this one took me a while to figure out when i was trippin, lol




lol my kind of summer camp^




omg wtf^




^LOL




fuck that^

ok im done.


----------



## Swerlz

shoop da whoop


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## fengtau




----------



## D's




----------



## Owl Eyed

Keaton said:


> It's bombo and owlies son!



bahahahahahahaa


----------



## Methadone84




----------



## vegan

^^^ [guy with red cap and camera]

anyone seen the japanese film love exposure ?
quite a movie!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH




----------



## Keaton

Pillthrill said:


>


Hypnotic...


----------



## Methadone84

Keaton said:


> Drool.gif



is this girl from the resident evil movies? whats her name


----------



## D's

Methadone84 said:


> is this girl from the resident evil movies? whats her name


milla jovovich?


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Methadone84

D's said:


> milla jovovich?



yeah is that her?


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## vegan

so, no one's seen love exposure?

if you like the words crazy (japanese standards here), random, mad ending, 4hours movie that doesn't seem long, art of upskirt photography, crazier, psychotic
trailer
first part
wiki


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Bill

He's throwing her _out of the kitchen?_


----------



## LivingOnValium

Bill said:


> He's throwing her _out of the kitchen?_


 
LoL, yes. That's taken from the russian Big Brother reality show.

Anyone know where's this gif from? It's fucked up but kinda amusing.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Bump


----------



## welshmick




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## L2R

Blue_Phlame said:


> Bump



i love this


----------



## welshmick




----------



## D's




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## Keaton

lol D's I love the mario pacman one.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## modern buddha

LivingOnValium said:


>



Flapping her arms like a fucking chicken.

A very big chicken.


----------



## Dave

That's the only way she can get enough momentum to move.

That looks... painful.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## D's




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Keaton

^Fucking win


----------



## soundsystem00

Been on this thread all night. Especially like the tom york ones. This thread went well with drumnbass but I guess everything does. livingonvalium rocks.


----------



## D's




----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## soundsystem00

sweeet!^

Man somebody in one of these threads posted a picture of a women opening up a used tissue and eating the snot. That shit totally fucked me up. It popped into my head at dinner time this evening. Fuckkk!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ what were you eating? snot?


----------



## soundsystem00

No, pork chops, but It tasted like snot thanks to the gif thread.


----------



## L2R

ChickenScratch said:


>



was it bring a retard in for free at the ballpark that day?


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## D's




----------



## soundsystem00

NOOO NOT ANOTHER SNOT ONE


----------



## D's

^ur pics arnt showing up :[


----------



## welshmick




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## soundsystem00

^the the dude in the red shirt bit off more than he can chew


----------



## comatoserct




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## soundsystem00

^ she stole a cup lol


----------



## Bill

We are all ONE said:


>



Holy fucking fuck balls, I never thought I'd see poodle gymnastics


----------



## soundsystem00

lol


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## vegan

pretty amazed by the poodle one





> she stole a cup lol


i don't remember the name, but it's a korean movie


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## welshmick




----------



## Keaton

LivingOnValium said:


>



At first glance, the second one looked like fluffy.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D's

lol bp, i see those spiders alot around here, those things can jump from pants leg to arm if ur not carful.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## soundsystem00

^ lol

i saw latest post "living on valium" and knew it would be good


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I want some love too so I'll post some too.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

For those that like sexy











& relax...


----------



## LivingOnValium

Also for those that like sexy.


----------



## LivingOnValium

And this..


----------



## Keaton

Eeeeeewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## LivingOnValium

I've got no new gifs to post so I decided to get creative with an old one.


----------



## soundsystem00

^are your 2000 posts all from posting meaningless gifs?


----------



## LivingOnValium

soundsystem00 said:


> ^are your 2000 posts all from posting meaningless gifs?



Most of them are drugtalk actually.

Lately it's been almost nothing but spamming (meaningless) gifs, lol :D. Reason for this is that I've been of the dr00gaz for the past 11 months and feel like I have not much to offer to the drugtalk forums, though I still enjoy lurking in the ADD/OD/EADD forums.


----------



## lonewolf13

yup


----------



## soundsystem00

^ shut the fuck up plz


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton

I love that movie.


----------



## soundsystem00

damn look at dna dance!


----------



## Methadone84

why does everyone look like her?


----------



## lonewolf13

because she looks like everyone


----------



## Methadone84

Blue_Phlame said:


>



shes got the same gloves as erich


----------



## soundsystem00

thad make a good avatar if someone wants to use that.. I would but.. Like mine too much


----------



## lonewolf13

thats methadone tbph


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Needs moar gif threa imhos


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## LivingOnValium

Kid gets pwned by a cat.


----------



## Dave

Kid fucking deserved it. You don't do that shit to pets. He looked like a right fucking brat too; hopefully his parents have been sterilized.


----------



## qwe

i'd have no problems with simply putting down the kid, myself.


----------



## rangrz




----------



## euphoria

^thats fucking terrifying


why cant i stop giggling like a school girl


----------



## euphoria

Blue_Phlame said:


>





i think my face broke from laughing


----------



## rangrz




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## welshmick

*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton




----------



## soundsystem00

Keaton said:


>



can u do the reverse moonwalk backwards?


----------



## Keaton

You mean...walk?
Yea, last time I checked.


----------



## soundsystem00

Keaton said:


> You mean...walk?
> Yea, last time I checked.



remember those 9mm bullets I was telling you about? you can use em to delete yourself.

you.have to fuck off.first before u die.

faggout.


----------



## Keaton

I use a .38 special, with hollow points.. More dramatic splatter


----------



## soundsystem00

well hop to it.


----------



## euphoria

soundsystem00 said:


> well hop to it.




can i ask you something?


----------



## D n A




----------



## lonewolf13

you should wash more dna looks like the watermelon got a whiff. and barfed.


----------



## D n A

How else am I supposed to ward people away..


----------



## D n A




----------



## MikeOekiM

D n A said:


>


 
why would you post this now im sad


----------



## D n A

Good, kill yourself.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I will if you do it first


----------



## Keaton

Don't acknowledge the noob.


----------



## D n A

Keaton said:


> Don't acknowledge the noob.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Keaton

Touche...


----------



## MikeOekiM

always discriminating on us noobs

smh


----------



## Keaton

Shut the fuck up, you worthless piece of shit. No one wants you here.


----------



## Methadone84

sucha bad rep


----------



## alasdairm

^ that would be 10 times better if it was half a second longer...

alasdair


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D's




----------



## Soccertrendy

LivingOnValium said:


>




hahahahaha that top one if fucking hilarious

kudos!!


----------



## welshmick




----------



## InvisibleEye




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## SxCrAvEr




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## InvisibleEye

^^ Haha! Those are hilarious :-D


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## soundsystem00

fucking lol


----------



## Dave

If only I could make that an avatar....


----------



## China Rider




----------



## MyFinalRest




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## vegan

what is the guy who smashes his face on the ground trying to do?

i saw it before and thought he tried a front flip and his foot slipped on the ground, but in slow motion it doesn't look like it


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton

Sometimes porn is just so weird...


----------



## Bardeaux

Is that Univision?


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton

Is that tenchi?


----------



## That_Guy

vegan said:


> what is the guy who smashes his face on the ground trying to do?
> 
> i saw it before and thought he tried a front flip and his foot slipped on the ground, but in slow motion it doesn't look like it



He may have been trying the front flip, but his left foot kicks his right instead of swinging around, causing the hilarious Hebrew Headbutt.


----------



## MikeOekiM

LivingOnValium said:


>


 

i wanna be invloved in one of these 1 day


----------



## atri




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## phenethylo J

LivingOnValium said:


>


fuck you i was just going to post that

lol


----------



## Bill




----------



## Bardeaux

Mark it 8, dude.


----------



## Pegasus




----------



## Bill

Lol what a gawd damn perverted monkey

And Bardo you're getting it mixed up
iirc it's _mark it 0_ and _8 year olds, dude_ lol


----------



## Bardeaux

^Ah, you're right. Smokey wanted to mark it 8.


----------



## Bill

I might watch that tonight, haven't in a while
It's so full of hilarious subtle and not so subtle lines

_This is not 'nam. This is bowling. There are rules!_


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## AmorRoark

Bill said:


> I might watch that tonight, haven't in a while
> It's so full of hilarious subtle and not so subtle lines
> 
> _This is not 'nam. This is bowling. There are rules!_



_Yeah, I gotta rash_


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## D n A

what the fuck


----------



## soundsystem00

D n A said:


> I dyed my hair red.


----------



## Bardeaux

Children's cartoons used to be _awesome_.


----------



## soundsystem00

I know right.


----------



## dr-ripple

soundsystem00 said:


>



I just made my Notification sounds on my phone Ren & Stimpy Space Cabbage


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## soundsystem00

dr-ripple said:


> I just made my Notification sounds on my phone Ren & Stimpy Space Cabbage



That is from the adult episode of Ren and stimpy. I had never seen it until surfing pornhub a few years ago.






nice. she's going to burn his cock if she ain't careful.


----------



## Methadone84

MikeOekiM said:


>



lol 3 i want her jackin my dick offf with that face


----------



## Blue_Phlame

is this the page where each person quotes the same porn gif?


----------



## Keaton

Blue_Phlame said:


> is this the page where each person quotes the same porn gif?


I think so...


----------



## Methadone84

MikeOekiM said:


>



this is pretty sick and its kinda hot


----------



## D n A

meow


----------



## Bardeaux

D n A said:


>



This has to be in Texas


----------



## D n A

Nope. Germany. Which isn't a surprise really.. Germans are pretty nutty.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQSoMakoIU
lolololol


----------



## DexterMeth

The older your culture....


----------



## euphoria




----------



## deez_utz




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

^DNA's new avatar.


----------



## soundsystem00

yo I just got a badass GIF maker app on my phone. you guys r fucked


----------



## D n A

deez_utz said:


>


 


amanda_eats_pandas said:


> ^DNA's new avatar.



I'll do it if someone resizes it for me and crops it a bit.


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## rangrz




----------



## DexterMeth

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> ^DNA's new avatar.



For reals


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## MikeOekiM

at first i was like :D but then i was like 8(


----------



## D n A

I just came a little.


----------



## MyFinalRest

Holy shit, I'm traumatized!




here, stare this a long time and suffer!


----------



## Bill

^


----------



## DexterMeth

faggot


----------



## Bill




----------



## DexterMeth

His mom is not an alien.


----------



## Bill




----------



## DexterMeth

omg, i did not green it up today. with wine.


----------



## Bardeaux

^orly?


*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

I did.

the nig said i need to stoap off dimethyl.

I was all like............

You're righth,..
.fuck Nigeria.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame

nasty


----------



## Busty St Clare

Wish I had a sister like Effy


----------



## euphoria

there can never be enough cat gifs. never.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## D n A

Blue_Phlame said:


>


i came



LivingOnValium said:


>


lololol yes!


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Keaton

That's just down right hypnotic..


----------



## modern buddha

Keaton said:


> That's just down right hypnotic..



This.


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## That_Guy

Saw this while clicking through senorgif.com  She's a local dancer that always does this one weekly burlesque show.  Last night, after her solo set, she did this mind-blowing set with her girlfriend that involved synchronized contortionism and simulated sex while horizontal on the pole at 8 feet up.  It was a wild set.


----------



## jazz hands

Be sure to watch this to the end...


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium

*NSFW*:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ mother of god


----------



## StrutterGear

Few football ones, cause I care.... 






















And good 'ol gurn


----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Busty St Clare


----------



## Blue_Phlame

choppa said:


>


----------



## D n A

LivingOnValium said:


>


always makes me lol


----------



## freddy47




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Piccolo and Vegeta




needs more techno in background.


----------



## freddy47




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Can you hear it?


----------



## freddy47




----------



## vegan

the referee of the last one should start a dancing career


----------



## Keaton




----------



## That_Guy




----------



## That_Guy




----------



## That_Guy




----------



## That_Guy




----------



## That_Guy




----------



## Keaton

That_Guy said:


>


My favorite


----------



## Keaton




----------



## That_Guy

I got those from www.animalsbeingdicks.com


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Laughed my ass off 





nsfw

*NSFW*: 



not safe for home either
*NSFW*: 



turn back!
*NSFW*: 



its probably not even that interesting
*NSFW*: 



Yosino: Animo 2
*NSFW*:


----------



## freddy47

Keaton said:


>



I wouldn't even want that joint/spliff back. 

Ravens eat fucking carrion and all sorts of nasty shit. Smart birds though. Smart enough to ignore the puff puff pass rule.


----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## CbRoXiDe

Ninja cat !


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Seyer




----------



## soundsystem00

lmfao

finally something funnier than livingonvalium's masterpiece's


----------



## Seyer

Why you hate on my Finn buddy?


----------



## euphoria

that_guy said:


> i got those from www.animalsbeingdicks.com




roflmao.... i am crying!


----------



## Seyer




----------



## nowdubnvr6

tittays


----------



## soundsystem00

dudeee we use to watch that show in jail because it was the closest thing to porn.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

soundsystem00 said:


> dudeee we use to watch that show in jail because it was the closest thing to porn.



I fap to said show


----------



## soundsystem00

The stereo type about mexican girls getting fat after having a kid isnt always true because my friend is married to one and shes still thin.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## DamagedLemon

lol


----------



## Seyer

iSUCCESS


----------



## freddy47

*Reading her lips* In Cantonese she is saying "Why don't you hit me."


----------



## freddy47

one more


----------



## freddy47

ok last one I swear.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

dem dolphin bewbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## D n A

tweakyb said:


>


Loolol


----------



## deez_utz

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxuycwJKYQ1qfjjglo1_400.gif


----------



## Albion




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## soundsystem00




----------



## Seyer




----------



## modern buddha

tweakyb said:


>



His face does NOT look like he's saying "pizza is life".


----------



## Blue_Phlame

He's fat, so who gives a fuck.


----------



## Seyer

Your jugs are in the way SL. I can see his lips saying it.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

freddy47 said:


> *Reading her lips* In Cantonese she is saying "Why don't you hit me."



*dead* lmmfao


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

tweakyb said:


>



this thread is SO fuckin WIN


----------



## euphoria

animals being dicks is so fucking win


----------



## Seyer




----------



## euphoria

rofl, i wonder what she did to deserve that


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Seyer




----------



## hiphophippy

*NSFW*:


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Keaton

Inception box lofuckingl


----------



## D n A

I'm going to do that..


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer

*NSFW*:


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Keaton




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## qwe

lol porn


----------



## D n A

Keaton said:


>


eww


----------



## qwe

if you think of the cat as a system of electrons and protons like it really is, it's not as gross for a few seconds.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut




----------



## Blue_Phlame

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


>


quoted for posterity.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Bill




----------



## slushy muddy water

bahahahaa cyclists


----------



## qwe

Keaton said:


>


i think that guy running toward the cop car (with the camera) was running to shut it off?  haha


----------



## Albion

*OH HAI!!*


----------



## Keaton

qwe said:


> i think that guy running toward the cop car (with the camera) was running to shut it off?  haha



Lol you would think so.
he must have been there for the Rodney King beating.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Albion

LivingOnValium said:


>



And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## Seyer

LOL ^


*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

lmfao

Why didn't the guitar start a toaster?


----------



## euphoria

I am fucking crying


----------



## DexterMeth

I play nice and then shit on the carpet too


----------



## euphoria

it was because of the vuvuzela


----------



## DexterMeth

That's a great excuse. 
+1 dog


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## DexterMeth

That has to be photoshopped.  Hawking cannot move his hands.


----------



## L2R

those last two dog ones were fantastic


----------



## panic in paradise

Bill said:


>



... ohhh, heres what ill be watching.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## euphoria

Blue_Phlame said:


>




i cant stop watching this. it makes me so happy. i friggin love pugs. they are just so ridiculous.


----------



## DexterMeth

Them, and if it's a cat, orange tabbies.


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## DexterMeth

She needs to shave


----------



## lonewolf13

fapfapfap


----------



## DexterMeth

Needs more makeup


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah slushy needs to quit tripping in the woods


----------



## Albion




----------



## lonewolf13

top one is cool  kkinda.


----------



## DexterMeth

Jack Nicholson is cool imo  tbh


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Seyer




----------



## lonewolf13

^ now it all makes sense


----------



## Bill

Lol indeed


----------



## lonewolf13

lol poor car


----------



## Seyer




----------



## DexterMeth

Bill said:


> Lol indeed



lmfao


----------



## lonewolf13

almost like Dext. but on a bike and a moving vehicle


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Albion

Blue_Phlame said:


>


The orange ones fuck you up REAL good.


----------



## DexterMeth

This page is good


----------



## Belisarius

Sasha Grey actually showing emotions:


----------



## hiphophippy

^


----------



## DexterMeth

You mean, stoic women actually have feelings too?


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Albion




----------



## DexterMeth

If that cat could talk, it would say: wtf is this gay sport?


----------



## Seyer




----------



## DexterMeth

Ya but Cameron can make my dick bleed any day.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## L2R

Belisarius said:


> Sasha Grey actually showing emotions:


----------



## Albion




----------



## DexterMeth

LMFAO.

That black dude rollerskating...


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Jean-Paul




----------



## Bill

>


Lol awesome



>



Feels good man


----------



## DexterMeth

tweakyb said:


>


Bitch needs some more CIA
I am a sucker for her likes


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Seyer




----------



## modern buddha

^ Need some motivation?


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Albion

tweakyb said:


>



Fuck me. It literally died of disappointment.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Keaton




----------



## nowdubnvr6

lol


----------



## Seyer

What he said ^


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## nowdubnvr6

phenethylo J said:


>


much win


----------



## Seyer




----------



## nowdubnvr6

fuck the police


----------



## DexterMeth

^I knew a guy that used to jump on the hoods of cars to receive royalties

That stuffed animal dog rape is hilarious.  Chick needs to turn up her stereo


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i got you


----------



## DexterMeth

Looks like something out of the movie Serpant and the Rainbow.

Check it out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

my nig has mad hops






no need to beat womens nowsss


----------



## DexterMeth

The newest sport.  What country wins the gold medal?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

arkansas?


----------



## DexterMeth

Somewhere at the bottom of a lake, Papa is crying


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i bet papa can swim


----------



## DexterMeth

swimming is overrated

Swim can swim


----------



## nowdubnvr6

fuck the police with me dex


----------



## Seyer




----------



## L2R

^so _THAT's_ what became of jamshyd


----------



## Jean-Paul




----------



## Bill

_do a little dance
make a little love
get down tonight!_


----------



## Albion




----------



## Seyer




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Seyer




----------



## euphoria




----------



## Seyer




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## euphoria

^lol


----------



## L2R

remember when no one knew what an animated gif was.....


----------



## Seyer

MikeOekiM said:


>


iLOL.


----------



## euphoria

L2R said:


> remember when no one knew what an animated gif was.....




lol no


----------



## Seyer




----------



## welshmick




----------



## euphoria

CAN NOT HANDLE


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Seyer




----------



## euphoria




----------



## euphoria




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Apostacious

Acoustic guitar + head banging just doesn't work.  Only Opeth can pull it off (to some degree).


----------



## DexterMeth

phenethylo J said:


>



phenyggerclidine fo da win


----------



## LiLCv2




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Assphace

tweakyb said:


>


go go gadget copter!


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Apostacious

^hahaha   +1


----------



## Apostacious

Wassup bro imo


----------



## modern buddha

^ The new face of homosexuality?


----------



## Albion

MikeOekiM said:


>



Fuck!! LMFAO

Pulls him up again for good measure.



phenethylo j said:


>



Kentucky Fried PCP


----------



## Seyer

*NSFW*:


----------



## Seyer




----------



## morpher001




----------



## D n A




----------



## qwe

lol.


----------



## stardust.hero

atri said:


>


This one is a classic.


----------



## D n A




----------



## welshmick




----------



## Albion

This page is awesome.


----------



## Bill

^








welshmick said:


>



That's pretty awesome, I wish I could just make the first Pete Townshend there as my avatar
Fuck, too bad Tally isn't around anymore, he'd most likely be able to do it for me...


----------



## Keaton




----------



## captainballs




----------



## MikeOekiM

NOOOOOOOOO I hate that cant be unseen!


----------



## LivingOnValium

captainballs said:


>



lololol


----------



## Seyer




----------



## D n A




----------



## modern buddha

I'm never going to see cake the same way ever again.


----------



## D n A

that's how I bake my cakes


----------



## deez_utz

pix


----------



## D n A

deez_utz said:


> pix


----------



## Blue_Phlame

mmm cunt sprinkles.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## carl




----------



## Bill




----------



## D n A




----------



## MikeOekiM

Seyer said:


>


 
lol i wonder what the punishment would be if he got caught


----------



## euphoria




----------



## Luke San Diablo




----------



## carl




----------



## lonewolf13

i think i might have nightmares..... thanx carl


----------



## rangrz

recursion ftw?


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Luke San Diablo




----------



## lonewolf13

i whip my hair.mp3


----------



## Luke San Diablo




----------



## Bill

^ The levels of awesome here are blow minding 



Seyer said:


>



Lol fucking Ray Mysterio in teh houz


----------



## Luke San Diablo

^Your appreciation has not gone unnoticed.
and for it, you receive





Lego firemen

Admittedly, not quite as awesome, but still cool.


----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## Opiate 420

Don't judge me!


----------



## Luke San Diablo




----------



## L2R

Bill said:


> ^ The levels of awesome here are blow minding
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fucking Ray Mysterio in teh houz



jesus christ that's cute


----------



## Blue_Phlame

(^--^)


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Pharcyde

StrutterGear said:


>



lol


----------



## Seyer




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## Seyer




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## Seyer




----------



## D n A




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Seyer




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Bardeaux

Seyer said:


>



lol oops


----------



## D n A




----------



## Seyer

Fuck yes ^


----------



## welshmick




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## vegan

Seyer said:


>




william spencer
check the last trick


----------



## Seyer

Crazy shit.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Seyer




----------



## Seyer




----------



## shimazu

Seyer said:


>



this one is great


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Pharcyde

Seyer said:


>



yep you win


----------



## cattledecapitation




----------



## Seyer




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## Seyer




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## debaser




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Seyer




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Seyer

Lol ^


----------



## shimazu




----------



## Seyer

Maybe next time.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^fuck yeah basketball


----------



## lonewolf13

baseketball iv'e never seen


----------



## Blue_Phlame

XD


----------



## Seyer




----------



## euphoria




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Seyer

Iggy 













This forum requires that you wait 45 seconds between posts. Please try again in 1 seconds.


----------



## debaser




----------



## MikeOekiM

euphoria said:


>


 
olololol


----------



## debaser




----------



## LivingOnValium

I wish i could be shitfaced on the same drug(s) this guy's been having.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## shimazu




----------



## Seyer

OH SHIT! ^


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## euphoria

^bahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Seyer




----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## debaser




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Seyer

LOL ^


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Pharcyde

ChemicalSmiles said:


>


 


ChemicalSmiles said:


>


 


ChemicalSmiles said:


>



lol nigg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ers


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Pharcyde said:


> lol nigg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ers


----------



## StrutterGear

Loving the Wolves fan in the bottom right smashing his head off the railing haha


----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Jasmine looking at Aladin's cock.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## dr-ripple

Whoa . .


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## StrutterGear




----------



## Seyer




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## L2R

dr-ripple said:


> Whoa . .



here's the vid from that school bus one. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7KOZNtn0w


----------



## euphoria




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## alasdairm

Seyer said:


>


there is very little going on in this for an animated .gif.

alasdair


----------



## Albion

It's minimalism.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Seyer




----------



## modern buddha

^ Mmmm...


----------



## welshmick




----------



## StarOceanHouse

Seyer said:


>



oye que desmadre traes


----------



## Seyer

No mames guey.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## debaser




----------



## 6apbhmm

MikeOekiM said:


>


Poor Lindsay, she should have visited Bluelight before she started doin coke and she would know its better to give those money to me than spend them on drugs.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Arnold




----------



## shimazu




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## MikeOekiM

Fuck yeah basketball


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## euphoria

This ones for you Owly


----------



## modern buddha

^ Erich should look too.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ Kill it! KILLL ITTT! Kill it before it lays eggs!!


----------



## shimazu




----------



## lightofmeaning




----------



## Seyer




----------



## pharmakos

lightofmeaning said:


>



it's not animated, but:


----------



## Care




----------



## lonewolf13

hey care, where you been?


----------



## Care

Gym Tan Laundry


----------



## lonewolf13

lolz jerzzy boi


----------



## pharmakos

randomly stumbled on christina hendricks gifs on this chick's tumblr...


----------



## lonewolf13

i liked her in the Firefly episode: out mrs ________   she was married to the star.


----------



## modern buddha

Gee, three guesses what Care's thinking about...


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## debaser




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Seyer




----------



## debaser




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ who would that be ? kinda looks like madonna.


----------



## Bardeaux




----------



## welshmick




----------



## debaser




----------



## Bardeaux

Bardo5 said:


>



what?

thats not even a gif, bardo.


----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## Seyer




----------



## shimazu




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## LivingOnValium




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Seyer




----------



## debaser




----------



## Seyer




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## deez_utz




----------



## shimazu




----------



## Seyer




----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## Seyer




----------



## euphoria

ChemicalSmiles said:


>



lol i know that feel


----------



## welshmick




----------



## L2R

euphoria said:


> lol i know that feel



exactly


----------



## deez_utz




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## alasdairm

loulou reed said:


>


that is such an awesome movie...

alasdair


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## debaser




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## debaser




----------



## shimazu




----------



## MikeOekiM

1000


----------



## lonewolf13

inb4close/


----------



## modern buddha

Double inb4 close! :D


----------



## MikeOekiM

Triple inb4 close


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## lonewolf13

last.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lastest


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow, the mods really shit the bed on this one.


----------



## shimazu




----------



## lonewolf13

next to the last of the BL'er who posts after this post, before it is closed.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

kiiiii


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## lonewolf13

that made my dick twitch


----------



## Owl Eyed

done.


----------

